# HELP!! D21 torsion bar upgrade or replacement? Swap maybe...



## Hodgepodgerie (May 3, 2016)

Hey guys. Im looking for a upgrade for my stock torsion bars on my d21

Ive looked into buying new torsion bars for my worn out ones. But the only people who seemed to make them (sway-a- sumthing or other) have been on a back order for weeks. So im going to give up and get a set from a yard see what happens.

But my question is. Is there anywhere else i can get new bars? Or some kind of a swap that will let me run springs? Some alternative. I dont know. Ive searched but havent had any luck finding anything. 

Do you guys know anything?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

